# GE Daylight 6500k Twist Bulbs



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

These ones:








http://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/2/0/0/dc/d/AAAAAofRZdMAAAAAANzaLA.jpg

I just picked up a couple (10w bulbs, pic is just to show the type) for my 5gallon. I want to build a hood for it to contain all the light and reflect it down (It's in my bedroom, and I like to sleep in haha) Anyone used these bulbs? I'm still working on what to build the fixture out of.

Ideas??


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Here are two threads with the same idea
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3163
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4055&highlight=hoods

hope that helps some. I love those lights


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

aha.... i need to search better before asking questions!

That gives me some good ideas to start. Hope to get some time to play with it tomorrow!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

For those interested the G.E. compact bulbs are on sale at Canadian tire this week.
http://www.canadiantire.ca/browse/p...older_id=1408474396675820&bmUID=1232900812405


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

you are the king of CT ads searching


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

thats where I got em


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I search the flyer online every Friday and what the heck, it is been a Canadian icon for such a long time.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I usually used the 13watt daylight 6500k when I had the 10g planted tanks... I also did manage to cut out a top to fit the 26watt ones at one point lol

now my spare 26w ones are lighting this room, much nicer than the yellow ones of the past


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Crap I just paid 18.00 for a spectrum at Rona as Home Depot in Barrie does not carry any. Hope Canadian Tire here has them.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

If CT doesn't have any in stock then ask for a raincheck.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I always have good luck at the CT at eglington town center area


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Dollarama sometimes has 11 watt 6400K bulbs. I have been using them for a while, but they aren't always available. They also have some that are 2700K and they are too yellow.


----------

